# A6 C5 Single Grille Conversion by Hofele



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Chalk another single grille conversion up for older Audis. We've just added a photos of the kit to our photo galleries section.
More here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...ofele#


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*how much?*

I wonder howmuch it is for this bumper and if you need shorter arms like the ones on the RS6 replica


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: how much? (olanoracing)*

You might want to check with LLTek. I think they're a distributor for Hofele.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: how much? ([email protected])*

Normally I am not a fan of most front end kits that turn a clean looking car into a baby eating monster but...
I must admit this one looks pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: how much? (olanoracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olanoracing* »_I wonder howmuch it is for this bumper and if you need shorter arms like the ones on the RS6 replica

The pricing I got is not cheap...
$1,555.00 for the bumper conversion
$450.00 for the grill
$199.00 bumper supports
$100.00 side grills
Plus shipping charges.
and body shop/installation 















My concerns as well would be what has to be modified to the hood to accept the new grill design, and how would this hold up over time.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: how much? (5speed6)*

[email protected]!
$2300! 
Looks pretty good but... I'd rather get the K04s!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: A6 C5 Single Grille Conversion by Hofele ([email protected])*

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

